# Was ist dass Krokodil????



## Olli.P (18. Apr. 2007)

Hi Leute,


am Montag haben wir ein komisches Tier am Teich entdeckt, könnt ihr mir sagen was das ist?????

Sieht aus wie eine Urzeitechse 

Oder ist das so ein Minikrokodil 

Frisst das Viech Koi????? 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.......

   

   

   

  


Beim letzten Bild könnte man meinen das frisst Pflanzen........ 

Und wenn doch unsere Koi dran glauben müssen???? Es scheint auf jeden Fall nicht Wasserscheu zu sein................


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hi.

Das sieht aus wie eine entlaufene Agame (Wasser- oder vielleicht Bartagame???). Auf jeden Fall nichts heimisches.

Ich würd das Tierchen mal einfangen (wenns noch da ist) und damit zum Zoohändler oder Tierarzt gehen. Mal sehen was der dazu sagt.


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hi Olaf,

hast das Teil von drinnen mit raus gebracht? Denn in Deutschland leben A (ich komm nicht auf den Namen) die nicht in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hi,

hab gerade von meiner Frau gehört dass es erst zwei gewesen sind, aber Sie hatte die Digicam nicht so schnell griffbereit.............


----------



## Manuela (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hallo

Ich denk das ist ein Batagam ( hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben )
meine Tochter hat auch so einen.

Aber wie kommt der an Deinen Teich ????


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Igitt 







Ich bin schon weg und buddel wieder zu.


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hy Olaf,

schau mal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agamen das dürfte es wohl sein.


----------



## ultraplex (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Was ist denn daran igitt? Thomas, geh buddeln! 
Moment - Buddeln?? Schau mal auf die Uhr! *gg*

Das ist ne Agame - hatte ich früher auch, allerdings nicht am Teich 
Nur- wem ist die entlaufen?

Gruss, Chris


----------



## ~jens~ (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

die is cool ich will die haben


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*



			
				~jens~ schrieb:
			
		

> die is cool ich will die haben




Geht nicht;- du hast noch keinen Teich für die Wassertiere :nase:


----------



## Olli.P (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hi,

na dann wollen wir das Rätsel mal auflösen:

Natürlich ist das eine von unseren Bartagamen, das ist übrigens die Pauline.

Sie ist die ruhigere und zahmere von unseren beiden Rackern........ 

Die nehmen wir im Sommer bzw. wenn die Temperaturen dementsprechend sind, immer mit nach draußen.

Das nächste mal gibbet bestimmt auch Bilder von Paula, die bläht sich immer Tierisch auf wenn das jemand größeres in ihre nähe kommt......

Ich sag euch, die kann fauchen.................. 




			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf,
> 
> hast das Teil von drinnen mit raus gebracht? Denn in Deutschland leben A (ich komm nicht auf den Namen) die nicht in freier Wildbahn.



Hast natürlich recht gehabt............... 

Es ist immer interessant auch diese Tiere in freier Natur zu beobachten und ich glaube da am Teich sind sie im sommer am besten aufgehoben, da können sie sich dann von der richtigen Sonne verwöhnen lassen.......


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hehe Olaf,

lag ich doch richtig mit meiner Vermutung.   Denn wenn sie nicht zu euch gehört hätte, hättet ihr sie nie so nah Fotografieren können, weil die bestens riechen können, und dann verschwinden.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Moin,
das probiere ich im Sommer auch mal mit meiner Boa
und verkaufe sie dann als Wasserschlange.


----------



## Rambo (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Einfach toll diese Fotos und die Echse. Da wird man ja neidisch.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Was ist dass Krokodil????*

Hi,


wenn's am WE wieder wärmer wird, werden wir dann beide Barties mit raus nehmen und wenn wir ein wenig Glück haben, könnt ihr mal sehen wie groß die sich machen können....... 

Werde dann aber dementsprechend in Tiere im und am Teich Posten.......


----------

